
Alt-Wrong: The Australian right is startling for its incoherence - ponco
https://www.themonthly.com.au/issue/2017/april/1490965200/richard-cooke/alt-wrong
======
ponco
N.B. Pauline Hanson is a xenophobic Trump-esque politician who rose to power
once again in the Australian Senate with her "One Nation" party. The Liberal
Party is the right wing party of Australia, and not "liberal" in the true
sense of the word by any means. The Labor party is Australia's left wing
party.

